# MTGFR Gene and Folinic Acid.



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Pls read and comment.

https://www.google.ch/amp/s/amp.adelaidenow.com.au/lifestyle/sa-weekend/how-a-vitamin-cured-my-anxiety-elisa-blacks-story-of-lifelong-struggle-and-new-hope-for-the-future/news-story/058666cc978da7ee1fca0f1ee043212c


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Interesting. The article suggests this could affect one in five people so is not uncommon and would be quite inexpensive to try.

I found this related article:

http://blog.naturalhealthyconcepts.com/2015/05/13/the-difference-between-folate-folinic-acid-and-folic-acid/


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

time2wakeup said:


> Oh yeah I've read that before. I'm homozygous for MTHFR. Taking methylfolate + methyl B12 didn't do anything for me, actually had a bad reaction to the B12 I think. Maybe I'll try again, idk.
> 
> I stay away from all meds, supplements, caffeine, alcohol, etc...


How do you battle this illnes then?


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Taking FolInic acid ( NOT FOLIC ACID ) and methyl B12, pls read the article ..

https://www.google.ch/amp/s/tonic.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/9kk9np/teens-with-severe-depression-find-an-unlikely-solution-in-vitamins


----------

